# gefliester Teich winterfest? Fliesen als Innenverkleidung



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo, Teichlebauer.

Hat irgend jemand hier seinen Teich innen gefliest oder weiss etwas über die Nachteile?

Im Moment ist mein gemauertes Becken (senkrechte Wände) innen mit Folie ausgekleidet, die zum Schutz der Folie überputzt ist bzw. war, denn der Putz blättert ab und macht den Weg frei für die Sonne, die Folie zu rösten. 
Also steht eine Sanierung an: entweder neuen Putz drauf (der dann wieder nicht länge hält) oder die alte Folie raus und was anderes rein.

Ist es möglich, den Teich zu fliesen (zuerst wasserdicht abdichten, dann aufs Dünnbett die Fliesen und Fugen verputzen, ähnlich wie bei Außenpools)? Oder halten Fliesen den Winterfrost (das Wasser soll ja über den Winter drin bleiben, mit den überwinternden Fischen) nicht aus und platzen ab? Was spricht gegen Fliesen? Es muss ja Gründe geben, warum es zwar Teiche mit Dichtmasse (wie Aquafin) und darüber Farbe gibt (Koiteiche), aber nicht mit Dichtmasse und darüber Fliesen.

Welche Gründe sprechen gegen Fliesen?? 
Viele Grüße
Diana


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Diana,

du kannst natürlich deinen Teich fliesen.Wenn es auch reine Geschmacksache ist.  

Du solltest aber folgendes beachten:

*1.Fliesen die Frostsicher-Dauernassbereich geeignet sind!
2.Die Fliesen müssen im Dickbettverfahren(Speiß,Mörtelbett) verlegt werden.
3.Unter den Fliesen muss eine Feuchtigkeitssperre erstellt werden.
4.Die Fliesen müssen mit Epoxhydharz verfugt werden!
5.Anschlussfugen/Eckfugen müssen mit Silikon für Dauernassbereich und Trinkwasserbereich versiegelt werden!*

Zu Punkt1. Die Fliesen müssen natürlich Frostsicher sein, sonst würden diese im Winter abplatzen.Du musst auch geeignete Fliesen nehmen, die im Schwimmbadbereich verwendet werden.Nicht alle Fliesen sind dafür geeignet, eher die wenigsten!
Zu Punkt2.Die Fliesen müssen im Dickbettverfahren verlegt werden, weil das Dünnbettverfahren(Kleben) nicht geignet ist.Es gibt bis Dato noch keinen Dünnbettmörtel der Dauerhaft unter Wasser hält - auch wenn es manche Hersteller anpreisen...vergiss es!Bei dem Dickbettverfahren ist allerdings darauf zu achten..das die Fliesen *vollflächig* verlegt sind, ist nicht ganz einfach für einen Heimwerker 8) 
Zu Punkt3.Es muss eine geeignete Feuchtigkeitssperre/Putz aufgebracht werden und in den Eckfugen muss ein Dichtband eingebracht werden.
Zu Punkt4.Die Fliesen müssen mit Epoxydhartz verfugt werden da sich "normale" Fugen mit der Zeit auswaschen.Zu Punkt5.Die Eckfugen müssen mit geeigneten Silikon für Dauernassbereich(Schwimmbadsilikon) und Trinkwasser geeignet sein(wegen Fische und Pfl.)

Ich hoffe,dass ich Dir ein bischen helfen konnte.

Falls Du noch fragen hast, dann leg los


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Thorsten,

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort inklusive der Tipps!! Damit sind erst einmal die wichtigsten Fragen mehr als beantwortet und das Projekt kann in die nächste Planungsrunde gehen.
Das vollflächige Dickbrettverfahren macht Sinn, mal sehen, ob wir uns da heranwagen. Dünnbrettverfahren ist kein Thema, haben wir schon oft gemacht. Danke für die Hinweise zu den einzelnen Schritte und Materialien. 
Du klingst nach Fachmann. Falls Fragen zu den geeigneten Produkten (z.B. ob frostsicher oder fischungiftig) aufkommen, kann ich dich dann noch einmal anmailen?

Schöne Grüße
Diana


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo Diana,

klar...wenn fragen sind immer raus damit   

Bin mal gespannt wie Ihr es nun macht...haltet uns auf den laufenden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Ich habe einen gefliesten Pool mit 35m³. Diesen benütze ich im Herbst und im Frühjahr als Fischhälterung. Karpfen, die länger als 3 Wochen darin sind werden an den Bauchflossen offen. Ich vermute, dass sich die Karpfen an den Fliesenübergängen mit der Zeit aufreiben. 
Für mich scheiden die Fliesen als Teichbaumaterial aus.  Lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich kenn das auch nur aus den Pools und da hälts schon ein paar Jahre. Allerdings wenn das nicht eben gefliest ist was ja fast nicht geht dann kannst dich daran leicht verletzten, bei Fischen würde ich die Gefahr noch höher sehen.


----------

